
In Uganda, Fostering a World Without Adoption - jennygathright
https://medium.com/the-development-set/in-uganda-fostering-a-world-without-adoption-c07e4abccf0e#.zgn6lq3i1
======
jennygathright
A great, solutions-oriented piece about building a sustainable child welfare
system in Uganda from the ground up.

